# Can I "Reset Defaults" & Not Lose My Recordings?



## Aria (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm having a problem that hasn't been resolved through "Reset Recorder", RBRs, nor unplugging. I do not want to have to do a "Reset Everything", since I don't want to lose my recordings. I want to make sure I will not lose my recordings by "Resetting Defaults". So, can someone "in the know" assure me I won't lose my recordings if I do the "Resetting Defaults"?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Aria said:


> I'm having a problem that hasn't been resolved through "Reset Recorder", RBRs, nor unplugging. I do not want to have to do a "Reset Everything", since I don't want to lose my recordings. I want to make sure I will not lose my recordings by "Resetting Defaults". So, can someone "in the know" assure me I won't lose my recordings if I do the "Resetting Defaults"?


It's been several months since I did a reset defaults. It doesn't format the drive so "AS I REMEMBER" my recordings were still there and only my series links, etc. were cleared.
"Defaults" doesn't clear the memory chips and after I did do it, I wasn't very impressed with what that option did, which is why I haven't used it since.
I don't know what your problems are, but doubt very much that a "reset defaults" will do anything significant to resolve them. FWIW


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

Off the top of my head:

"Restart Recorder" => Reboot, similar to RBR but safer.
"Reset Defaults" => clears To Do, Prioritizer, Favorites, and (I think) Parental Controls to factory defaults. You lose scheduled recordings, but not the recordings still on the unit.
"Reset Everything" => HR20 version of the old Dell song, "FDISK, Format, Reinstall; doo-dah, doo-dah" (this kills your recordings)

Of course, it'd be nice to know exactly what problems you've been having before taking such a drastic step. Maybe you could tell us more about what's going on?

Nathan


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gblues said:


> "Reset Everything" => HR20 version of the old Dell song, "FDISK, Format, Reinstall; doo-dah, doo-dah" (this kills your recordings)


You need to add one more "verse" to that song: and reach in on the motherboard, grab the jumper and reset the BIOS. "doo-dah, doo-dah". Now we have what happens with a reset everything.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gblues said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> "Restart Recorder" => Reboot, similar to RBR but safer.
> "Reset Defaults" => clears To Do, Prioritizer, Favorites, and (I think) Parental Controls to factory defaults. You lose scheduled recordings, but not the recordings still on the unit.
> ...


This sounds correct, but I'll have to wait till I get home to see the options on the screen... I don't go into there often.


----------



## Aria (Aug 27, 2005)

Bumping back to page 1. I want to see if anyone is certain about this.

Edited to add:
Thanks Earl for replying. The problem is none of the reset screens tell you it will erase your hard drive and delete all your recordings, and we already know "Reset Everything" does do this. I don't know why D* didn't have enough sense to include this important info in the screens, the on screen help/ faq, or the instruction book.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Aria said:


> Bumping back to page 1. I want to see if anyone is certain about this.
> 
> Edited to add:
> Thanks Earl for replying. The problem is none of the reset screens tell you it will erase your hard drive and delete all your recordings, and we already know "Reset Everything" does do this. I don't know why D* didn't have enough sense to include this important info in the screens, the on screen help/ faq, or the instruction book.


So far I see three responses telling you the same thing & none saying anything otherwise.


----------



## Aria (Aug 27, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> So far I see three responses telling you the same thing & none saying anything otherwise.


I didn't think these three responses sounded 100% certain. I've already lost all my recordings once-- I don't want to lose them again.

The reset screen also says it will reset settings for "receiver mode." So, what is receiver mode?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Ok, here is what the various resets do:

Restart Receiver
• Same as pressing red RESET button on front
• Clears program guide

Reset Defaults
• Clears all settings to factory defaults
• Does NOT erase hard drive

Reset Everything
• Returns receiver to original factory settings, including parental controls
• Erases Hard drive
• DOES NOT Reformat Hard drive
• The orange record light is illuminated while the Hard drive is being erased.

Hard Disk Drive Reformat
• Reformatting the hard drive will erase and reformat the Hard drive. All settings and programs will be lost.
• This process ONLY clears and reformats the Hard drive and does NOT replace the “Reset Everything” procedure

This is from a D* Tech bulletin date 11/14/05

What is the problem you are having?


----------

